
Archery in the upcoming Robin Hood movie [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZsQmlZclTo
======
dmux
I've always found it really interesting how some people's jobs is to not only
research historic artifacts, but research and verify what they had found out
was accurate and repeatable. What kind of background do these people have that
they can get into this line of work?

